# تأمين خروج عبد اللطيف المناوى من مبنى ماسبيرو



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eXfKBzbHuaU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

تاسوني هو الفيديو دا عباره عن اعتقال حبيب بجد 

لاني مش هعرف اسمعه حاليا


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

 مافيش حاجه بتوضح شكله حتى فى الفيديو 
شكرا تاسونى ​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

*على فكره هو محدش اعتقله ده هو الاول اتحددت أقامته فى بيته قبل ما يكون فى تحقيقات
*​


----------



## bilseka (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

مع ان الفيديو مش واضح قوي لكني متاكد ان هو حبيب "ولا يعرف المحبة" العدالي "وليس له علاقة بالعدل"

شكرا tasoni queena على الفيديو الرائع لشخص يداه ملوثة بدماء اولادنا سواء شهداء الاسكندرية او شهداء ثورة 25 يناير


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

يا جماعة انا لقيته على النت 

ممكن تكون وشه مش واضح فى التصوير
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*



tasoni queena قال:


> يا جماعة انا لقيته على النت ​
> 
> ممكن تكون وشه مش واضح فى التصوير​


 
اوك يا تاسونى
احنا بنتكلم على فيديو 
مش تشكيك فى مصداقيتك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## SALVATION (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*



tasoni queena قال:


> يا جماعة انا لقيته على النت ​
> 
> ممكن تكون وشه مش واضح فى التصوير​


 
_ههههههههههههههه_
_بتخلعى؟_
_ماشى يا تاسونى بتضحكى علينا؟_​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*




> اوك يا تاسونى
> احنا بنتكلم على فيديو
> مش تشكيك فى مصداقيتك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
*لا ولا يهمك يا كوكو*

*شككوا براحتكم ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*




> _ههههههههههههههه_
> _بتخلعى؟_
> _ماشى يا تاسونى بتضحكى علينا؟_​




*هههههههههههه شوفت بشتغلكم ازاى*​ 
*بس يا سالفيشن اسمع الفيديو الناس بتهتف يحبا العدل*​ 
*والناس عايز تقبض عليه قبل الجيش*​ 
*يعنى حتى لو فرضنا انه مش حبيب العادلى*​ 
​*يبقى اى حد من الشلة الحرامية*​​​​​


----------



## qwyui (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

يالة خلى كل واحد ياخد جزاءة


----------



## govany shenoda (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

انا اتفرجت علي الفديو ده
بس مكنش حبيب لعدلي 
ده كان بتاع التليفزيون انا مش فاكره اسمه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*




> يالة خلى كل واحد ياخد جزاءة


 
شكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

*لكل ظالم نهايه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*




govany shenoda قال:


> انا اتفرجت علي الفديو ده
> بس مكنش حبيب لعدلي
> ده كان بتاع التليفزيون انا مش فاكره اسمه



*انتى تقصدى عبد اللطيف المناوى جوز رولا خرسا بس ده متقبضش عليه هو بس خرج فى حماية الجيش علشان الموظفين كانوا عاوزين يضربوه *


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

رغم انه مش سامعه حاجه من الوش ولا شوفت صوره واضحه
بس بقول ان 
بعد كل ليل لازم يطلع نهار
وربنا اكيد لازم يخلص حق اولاده 
ولكل ظالم نهايه

ميرسي تاسوني


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

ياريت يكون صح


----------



## كوك (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

_*ربنا موجود *_


_*لا تعليق على الفيديو*_

*شكرا يا تاسونى*​


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

*ليس هذا حبيب العادلى اطلاقا*​


----------



## منير حكيم (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

اولا انا لم ادخل الموقع منذ فترة كبيرة جدا اولا شكرا للموقع العظيم علي الهدايا القيمة بمناسبة راس السنة وعيد الميلاد المجيد  وهل صحيج ان العادلي متورط  في حادث كنيسة القدسين وربنا يسوع المسيح جعلة عبرة لغيرة كان بلامس القريب يصول ويجول ويحكم والان اصبح خاين وعميل وباع الدولة وكلها عقوبات سوف تصل الي الاعدام مكتوب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون


----------



## منير حكيم (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

شكرا يا تاسوني


----------



## jesus.my.life (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*

هو فعلا مش واضع بس شبه اوى


----------



## tasoni queena (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لحظة إعتقال الجيش لحبيب العادلي في مقر وزارة الداخلية*




> *انتى تقصدى عبد اللطيف المناوى جوز رولا خرسا بس ده متقبضش عليه هو بس خرج فى حماية الجيش علشان الموظفين كانوا عاوزين يضربوه *


 
ايوة يا دونا فعلا هو عبد اللطيف المناوى

انا هغير عنوان الموضوع​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 فبراير 2011)

دا عبد اللطيف مناوى مش حبيب العادلى
رأيى
يستاهل


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> دا عبد اللطيف مناوى مش حبيب العادلى
> رأيى
> يستاهل


 
تمام ايرينى

عبد اللطف المناوى

شكرا ليكى


----------



## bilseka (19 فبراير 2011)

هو الموضوع اسمه اتغير ليه


----------



## bilseka (19 فبراير 2011)

يا   جماعة   ده   مش   المتناوي   ده   العادلي
تامين   خروج   ايه   اللي   هيطلعوله   العدد   ده   كله   من   الجيش   ثم   هيجروه   كده   ليه
انا   مش   مقتنع


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

انا الصراحة مش عارفة العادلى ولا عبد اللطيف المناوى

لكن هو الفيديو اصلا كان موجود على كل المواقع على انه حبيب العادلى


----------

